# Pipe Stem Biting



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

How many of you bite the stem of your pipe? I like to hold mine while I read and such instead of laying it down. Does this cause any damage? Ihave a cob that I can easily replace but I have been careful not to do it on my briar.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

I do at times. Oddly enough, its more when im trying to talk, since apparently I move my hands a lot and one time of throwing burning tobacco on myself was enough.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Sometimes....

I have a rubber bite guard on one of my pipes than Rockstar put on for me.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Never bite, always have it my hands or sitting somewhere.


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

I hold mine in my teeth if I need my hands free and there's no convenient place to set it down. Otherwise I usually hold it in my hand between puffs.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> Never bite, always have it my hands or sitting somewhere.


I did it - I grew up just like Lyle!!


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

Very gently on my nice pipes. On the cheapies-who cares?


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

I almost always bite. I would rather hold it in my teeth and replace the stem every coupla years than hold it in my hand. Maybe i'll try holding it, but it just seems more natural to keep it perched in my mouth.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Most of the time while I am smoking it is hands free. I got some rubber tips so as not to damage my pipes.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Guilty................. indeed...


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Being new to the pipe game - 

I have a couple of pipes that I don't - and won't.

I have some pipes that I do sometimes.

I have other pipes - inexpensive pipes - that were bought just for that purpose, such as when I'm driving, typing, working outside, etc.

I also bought a couple of those rubber stem protectors and don't mind them at all - most likely will buy some more and outfit pipes that I will be prone to chopping on. Lot easier on the teeth also.


Ron


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, i'm always biting, unless I'm snorking... doesn't usually work out with the pipe in my mouth.


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't chew too much, my pipes have some light scratches, but I never bite down hard. Maybe I should try some of those stem proterctors.


----------



## aeroswat (Jul 28, 2004)

Started out biting, but now trying to not bite as much


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Tried biting but it feels too dangerous (like the pipe is liable to fall).. so I don't bite no more.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

JPH said:


> Sometimes....
> 
> I have a *rubber* bite guard on one of my pipes than *Rockstar put on for me*.


too...

f'in...

easy.

:chk

*************************
*************************

Now to answer the post ... I occasionally do; but I'm extra careful with my nicer pipes. :tu p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i don't actually "bite" the stem, but i do have to clamp down on it sometimes when i need both hands to turn the steering wheel and talk on my cell phone (good thing i don't hava a manual tranny). or do something else while i happen to be enjoying a pipe...
i normally hold it in either hand and just put the end in the corner of my mouth, barely far enough to touch my teeth, and just sip like a straw. 
but i don't bite the stem.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I'm a clencher. I like to hold the pipe in my teeth as opposed to holding it in my hands. Seems I am always doing something with my hands (ie. working outside, playing with the dog) while I'm smoking.
So a thin comfortable bit is important to me.

All my pipes are high grade/ultras, and they all have bite "scratches" in them.
If needed, they can be removed with a bit of elbow grease.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Great feedback guys! Thanks!


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

IHT,

"i don't actually "bite" the stem, but i do have to clamp down on it sometimes when i need both hands to turn the steering wheel and talk on my cell phone (good thing i don't hava a manual tranny). or do something else while i happen to be enjoying a pipe...
i normally hold it in either hand and just put the end in the corner of my mouth, barely far enough to touch my teeth, and just sip like a straw. 
but i don't bite the stem."

IHT said it perfectly - we both smoke a pipe the same way it appears.

I wouldn't really call what I do BITING IT, but that's the only option you offer that's close to applicable for my case...

I don't clench it by any means, but if I need both hands and dont want to put the pipe down I gently hold it using my teeth or sort of let it rest and hang somewhat with the minimal amount of "bite" to keep it from falling out of my mouth. I guess that's the best way to describe it. 

I generally hold the pipe and softly sip on it but I know there are times when I have to have both hands free, hence the technique described above. 

My pipes show very minimal tooth marks if this is an indication of what I mean. I've never had to replace a bit except on my old favorite cob with those super cheap-a$$ PLASTIC bits that are not very durable... That cob has had like four bits on it since 1981 when I got it. Otherwise any "normal" bit would never wear out the way I smoke a pipe.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Arizona said:


> IHT,
> 
> "i don't actually "bite" the stem, but i do have to clamp down on it sometimes when i need both hands to turn the steering wheel and talk on my cell phone (good thing i don't hava a manual tranny). or do something else while i happen to be enjoying a pipe...
> i normally hold it in either hand and just put the end in the corner of my mouth, barely far enough to touch my teeth, and just sip like a straw.
> ...


I have a problem with biting and wondered if any of you other guys do too. I prefer to clench the pipe in the corner of my mouth but when I do the saliva in no matter of time at all eats on the corner of my mouth and I get a chapped spot and sore like you get in wintertime. So now I do most of my clenching in my front teeth, which can be somewhat difficult. Any suggestions or comments?


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

If I owned a pipe that was worth more than my entire collection of tobaccos my teeth would never touch it! But I don't, so I clench as a gerneral rule and chomp if I don't particularly relish a certain pipe.


----------

